

Microsoft’s Lost Decade - pooriaazimi
http://www.vanityfair.com/business/2012/08/microsoft-lost-mojo-steve-ballmer

======
pooriaazimi
Best part of the article:

""In the quarter ended March 31, 2012, iPhone had sales of $22.7 billion;
Microsoft Corporation, $17.4 billion.""

In other words, iPhone alone made %30 more money than all Microsoft products
_combined_.

